# Ponds Cold Cream



## BEgirliegirl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey girls! I got another question for you. I am kinda confused about Pond's cold creams. They have the deep cleansing one with cucumber. Well, I was wondering is the cold cream only used to remove makeup or does it remove dirt, and oil too. I mean do you use it in place of a regular cleanser? Do you use it to remove makeup and then use a cleanser? I have really sensitive skin-water even makes my face turn red. I was thinking that this would be really good and gentle for me to use everyday. For the girls who have used it- were they too oily? I have normal skin, not too dry or too oily. i do have some dry flakies around my nose and cheeks. Do you use a moisturizer after this? Thanks for all your help! I really am confused!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luxotika (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh boy, I am not sure. My sister used it to take off her makeup, but not for cleansing that I recall.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 9, 2007)

i just use it to remove my makeup.

then i use my regular face wash.


----------



## beautynista (Mar 9, 2007)

You can apply it all over your face, massage it in then wipe it off with a cloth or a thick cotton pad. I think it's quite moisturizing because it has mineral oil in it.


----------



## butterflyblue (Mar 10, 2007)

My Mom has used Ponds Cold Cream for 30 years! She just uses that on her face, she has amazing skin at 68. I personally don't like the feel of it, so if I do use it to remove my face or eye makeup I always wash my face afterwards. It does make your skin very soft though!


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 10, 2007)

i use pond's cold cream to remove my heavy MU. Somehow i feel the oil(with MU) is still on my face after using face wash, so I use it only i have tick mu.

normally i use Baby oil. its soft and safe to use on baby skin.


----------



## Jinjer (Mar 10, 2007)

same here


----------



## YoursEvermore (Mar 11, 2007)

Like everyone else said, I use it to take off heavy makeup (generally my eye makeup or when I wear foundation) and then I follow it with my regular cleanser, toner and moisturizer.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi! I swear by this stuff!

I use this to remove my makeup and then follow with my toner.

I have oily skin but the residue doesn't really bother me. It's not that much in my opinion and it leaves my skin quite nice and soft. I follow up with my toner and then I even moisturize afterwards.

I used to use a cleanser after Ponds CC but I noticed that my skin would feel too tight or over-cleansed (no matter how gentle the cleanser was).


----------



## monday (Mar 13, 2007)

i prefer to use johnson's baby sorbolene cream wash for removing make up. [i use it like pond's cold cream. put it on and then wipe it off] i use a facial wash after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hanabi (Sep 21, 2007)

there are cleansing oils like dhc, fancl, and cheaper alternatives like kanebo's cleansing oil. they all work very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yaomi (Sep 21, 2007)

hi! i throught it is a mask! i was wrong!


----------

